# Elavil is the best so far.



## Stuart (Oct 11, 2004)

After taking Lotronex for a year I have a new doctor put me on the first antidepressant drug I have taken for IBS: Elavil (amitriptyline). To my great surprise it is far better, reducing pain and D many days, reducing frequency, without sending me over into C (which was a problem with Lotronex for me.) The side effects of increase appetite and reduced blood pressure are great for me. The only negative is the sleepyness in the morning.I take 25mg before 45 min. before bed.Another plus: this stuff in CHEAP. My bottle of Lotronex was about $1800, this in generic is $30!I am going to try 50mg to see if I even do better, with more "good" days.


----------



## 20579 (Sep 14, 2006)

Stuart.... like you I had taken Lotronex before it had been taken off the market due to bad side effects for some. I had success!! But my miracle drug was taken away. Then I was prescribed Effexor... it worked for a number of months, but the side effect I had was... weight gain and dizziness/lightheaded-ness. So asked to be weaned from it. Then imodium was my only savior. But my Dr. lectured me about taking so much of it.... so now I'm going to be starting Elavil. I'm not to keen on taking yet another antidepressant to help me live outside the loo! And after reading so many posts here about some of the side effects that accompany this drug.. I can't help but feel let down and shoved aside. I can't help but worry I'll gain back the 50 lbs I lost and already have troubles with fatigue, so am not looking forward to combating even more sleepiness. I hope that this drug may be the answer as I get acclimated to its effects. I hope that as I follow your journey, I too may get some "good" days in the days and weeks ahead!I wish you the best!!


----------



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Stuart,I have been on Elavil for about a year or so. It helps, but didn't do enough for me. Elavil + Bentyl = perfect ( for me of course ).The only issue is: it makes me sleepy.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Elavil is a good one for pain, it just gave me some other mental side effects.


----------



## jasonsmith (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm looking at trying this as Lotronex, Motofen, Immodium AD haven't really worked. I do have to take a Paxil every now than then. I just hope Elavil doesn't make me sleepy as I already am all the time. Does this stuff keep you from sweating? I've heard that is does and I like that side effect of the drug.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 11, 2004)

Elivil does have a number of side effects, and it is supposed to be anticholinergic (reduces sweat and saliva etc.) but it does not have much of that effect on me. It does make me very sleepy about 45 minutes after I take it (so I time it when I want to turn in), increases appetite, reduces blood pressure, slows down motility (which is why it works for me anyway.) Most of the sides are good for me but may not be for a lot of folks. Good luck...


----------

